# DRM-Systeme



## Sarjin (3. September 2011)

Nachdem ich eben die news zu Diablo gelesen hab die auch das Thema onlinezwang behandelte schrieb ich einen Kommentar darunter den ich hier einfach mal übernehme.

Ich frag mich immer wie man auf die Idee kommt das ein DRM System besser gegen Raubkopien schützt als ein herkömmliches DVD-Binding + Serial. Ich mein in der Praxis macht der durchschnittliche Leecher doch immer dasselbe. Er läd sich das Spiel runter, installiert es und spielt den crack drüber. Wo ist da der Unterschied ? Die Entwickler, Fachpresse und Publisher sagen immer das durch ein DRM System es weniger Raubkopien gibt. Das kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen, da die szene die hinter den Raubkopien steckt generell alles gecrackt kriegt.

Beispiel Assassins Creed 2 (Die Story hab ich von nem Freund gehört): AC2 ist so aufgebaut das es einen bestimmten Codeschnipptzel von den Ubisoft Servern braucht, was es schwer macht einen crack dafür zu erstellen ohne zu versuchen die ganze exe neu zu schreiben.
Was passierte also damals zum Release: Für einige Tage nach Release war kein crack für das spiel verfügbar doch dann passierte das absehbare. Die szene hackte sich in die Server von Ubisoft und stahl die Codesoftware. Die Server gingen für mehrere Stunden down (was zur folge hatte das Kunden nicht spielen konnten) und die Szene hatte wieder einmal gewonnen wie sie es immer tut... 
Grad rausgefunden das die Story fake ist.

Die Publisher geben Millionen für ihre DRM-Systeme aus, doch schützen tun sie anscheinend niemanden.

Und zu Diablo ? Käufer werden wieder bestraft werden, denn genauso wie es Left4Dead Steamless, Portal Steamless und co gibt/gab/geben wird, wird es auch Diablo 3 Battlenetless geben. Starcraft 2 hats bewiesen. Also werden Raubkopierer genüßlich das nicht integrierte Offlinefeature genießen können während jeder normale Kunde ans Battlenet gebunden ist.
Das Argument das man sich gegen Cheater schützen will zählt auch nur teilweise da es durchaus möglich ist Online und Offlinecharaktere zu separieren. Offlinecharakteren würde das Battlenet einfach versperrt bleiben.

Klar Raubkopierer bleiben in Sachen Multiplayer außen vor, doch hierzu kann man nur die Gamestarredaktion zitieren: Der beste Kopierschutz ist immer noch ein guter Multiplayermodus...


P.S.: Es geht mir hierbei nicht um Diablo3. Es war einfach nur Auslöser für meine Frage.


----------



## Zukane (3. September 2011)

Hi 

Also DRM ist sowas von unnötig weil es dann wohl auch weniger verkauft wird. 
Jemand von Valve hat gesagt das DRM "suckt" nur so nebenbei. Achja
Laptopspieler haben da auch nen kleinen Nachteil Unterwegs.

So ein DRM System wird von den "Raubkopierern" innerhalb von ein paar Tagen bis einer Woche geknackt woran die
Entwickler sicher viel länger dran saßen ;D

Man wird einfach sinnlos dazu gezwungen das Spiel online zu regestrieren. 

U-Play ist sowieso das schlimmste, weil es auch noch viel Leistung zieht.


----------



## Konov (3. September 2011)

Schwieriges Thema, aber ist meiner Meinung nach wie mit den Filmen.

Solange es im Internet Quellen gibt, wo man sich aktuelle oder weniger aktuelle - einfach alle - Filme kostenlos anschauen kann sofern man eine entsprechende Internetverbindung hat, wird sich auch nix ändern.
Genauso ist es mit den Spielen, solange es Leute gibt, die sie cracken, wird es auch Leute geben, die es nicht im Handel kaufen sondern sich anderweitig besorgen.

Die Wirtschaft wäre am Zug und müsste Spiele und Filme günstiger anbieten (meine persönliche Meinung), um die Kunden zu besänftigen.
Spiele, wie auch Filme, sind einfach viel zu teuer und vorallem teurer als vor 10 oder 15 Jahren.

In meiner Jugend konnte ich Computerspiele für 40 Mark kaufen, heute kosten sie 55 Euro, was umgerechnet 110 Mark sind. 
Außerdem gibts Free2Play Spiele, die es früher nicht gab. Dass da Absätze sinken, ist kein Wunder.

Ob der Schutz durch diese DRM Systeme nun besser ist als die bisherigen Methoden, wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn siehe oben: Die Ursache des Problems wird nicht angegangen, also wird sich auf lange Sicht auch nicht viel ändern.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Spiele, wie auch Filme, sind einfach viel zu teuer und vorallem teurer als vor 10 oder 15 Jahren.
> 
> In meiner Jugend konnte ich Computerspiele für 40 Mark kaufen, heute kosten sie 55 Euro, was umgerechnet 110 Mark sind.



Äh, zu was für Zeiten hast du Spiele gekauft? Anfang/Mitte der 90er haben Neuerscheinungen für den PC 90-120DM gekostet. So um 2000 herum war der Preis auf 70-80 DM gesunken. Nun sind wir bei 35-50&#8364;, also ca. 70-100DM.

So viel teurer sind Spiele im Handel also auch nicht. Man muss nur beachten, dass Produktionskosten der Spiele sich auch wesentlich verteuert haben.

Zum Thema:
Wenn ich sowieso dauerhaft Online bin, wenn ich den Rechner angeschalten habe, stört mich das System, wie es Blizzard macht überhaupt nicht. Solange ich weiterspielen kann, wenn die Verbindung mal unterbrochen ist, ist das Ok. Und das ist bei Blizzard ja der Fall. SC2 kann man auch noch spielen, wenn die Internetverbindung zwischendurch mal weg war. Das einzige was dann auffiel, waren die Erfolge, welche nicht gezählt haben.

Sacred2 hatte auch einen Registrierungszwang, inkl. Seriennummer. Das Begrenzen der Installationen, vor allem wenn der Rechner mal "stirbt", ist dann doof.


----------



## Kuman (3. September 2011)

Wie gut werden sich noch viele an die unzähligen Diablo II Lans erinnern...Wenn ich mit 4 Leuten bei mir zu Hause online zock wird meine DSL-Verbindung zur Schnecke....Also jeder bei sich und übers Battlenet.....RIP Diablo Lan-Partys


----------



## Tilbie (3. September 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach haben DRM-Systeme nur noch eine abschreckwirkung. Ausser ärger für den ehrlichen Kunden bringen sie nichts.


----------



## Konov (3. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Äh, zu was für Zeiten hast du Spiele gekauft? Anfang/Mitte der 90er haben Neuerscheinungen für den PC 90-120DM gekostet. So um 2000 herum war der Preis auf 70-80 DM gesunken. Nun sind wir bei 35-50€, also ca. 70-100DM.
> 
> So viel teurer sind Spiele im Handel also auch nicht. Man muss nur beachten, dass Produktionskosten der Spiele sich auch wesentlich verteuert haben.



Merkwürdige Zahlen, das hab ich anders in Erinnerung!

Aber ich möcht auch nicht auf den Zahlen rumreiten, lass es ein paar Euro mehr oder weniger sein - es ging mir darum, dass einfach zu wenig entgegengekommen wird.
Es geht nur noch um Geschäftemacherei - was man *bis zu einem gewissen Grad* auch niemandem verübeln kann - aber generell geht doch die Tendenz zur Abzocke hin. Siehe auch Kino und Filme, nicht umsonst ist alles ausnahmslos teurer geworden die letzten Jahrzehnte. 
Musste dir mal diverse Statistiken zu anschauen, insbesondere seit der Euro Einführung gehen die Preise nur noch nach oben, das betrifft besonders eben auch Kino, Filme, Spiele und Co.

Zum Thema Produktionskosten sag ich mal nix, braucht man sich ja nur anschauen, mit was für Autos die Entwickler, Darsteller, Produzenten, Regisseure durch die Gegend gondeln. Da fließen die Gelder hin...


----------



## Zukane (3. September 2011)

Neuerscheinungen denke ich haben früher viel gekostet. Habe hier ne ältere Gamesstar von 2001 rumliegen da kostet Serious Sam the First Encounter ca 80 €


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2011)

http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/39773/ubisoft-unser-always-on-kopierschutz-ist-ein-erfolg



> "Wir haben eine deutliche Reduzierung der Piraterie der eigenen Titel gesehen, die eine ständige Onlineverbindung benötigen, und von diesem Blickwinkel ist die Anforderung ein Erfolg"



Damit wäre wohl alles gesagt.


----------



## Zukane (3. September 2011)

Wie wollen die das denn feststellen? Das ist nur Geschwätz, sorry finde ich aber so.


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2011)

Verkaufszahlen z.B. ?


----------



## Zukane (3. September 2011)

Was sagen die von den "Raubkopien" denn bitte aus?

Denkst du wenn Leute es nicht illegal bekommen zahlen sie dafür? 
Das glaubst du wohl kaum ;D


----------



## Sarjin (3. September 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Damit wäre wohl alles gesagt.



Ist es ?

Ich meine woher will Ubisoft wissen wieviele Raubkopien ihrer Spiele es gibt ? Natürlich sagen sie das ihr DRM System ein Erfolg ist, jedoch ist es fakt das jedes ihrer Spiele online kostenlos erhältlich ist. Auch Assassins Creed 2. 

*Link entfernt*
(Hinweis an die Mods: Auf xrel.to ist keine warez verfügbar. Die Seite listet lediglich alle neuen Releases auf die im Internet erschienen sind!)

Das einzige was ein Publisher messen kann sind die Verkaufszahlen und ein DRM System ist dafür sicherlich nicht förderlich...

Kommentar auf deiner verlinkten Seite:

"
Snackeater 830 EXP - 12 Trollwächter - 28. Juli 2011 - 23:22 # mmm Da frag ich mich doch glatt ob die da mit einkalkuliert haben das viele, durch diesen Kopieschutz, die Spiele nicht mehr kaufen, wie ich zum Beispiel. Ist zwar schön für sie das es wenigen Raubkopien gibt das sie da durch mehr verdienen heißt das aber noch lange nicht."


----------



## Kamsi (3. September 2011)

> "Wir haben eine deutliche Reduzierung der Verkäufe für den Pc nicht vorhergesehen, die eine ständige Onlineverbindung benötigen, aber da wir mit dem Konsolenmarkt genug geld verdienen und wir billig auf Pc Konvertieren ist ein Erfolg"



Fixed


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. September 2011)

Also ich werde mir Diablo 3 wegen der Onlinepflicht nun nicht zulegen.

Ich hasse es zu i-was gezwungen zu sein, aber dies ist nicht der Hauptgrund.
Als Städter mit einer guten Verbindung könnte ich vllt darüber hinwegsehen, allerdings lebe ich relativ ländlich und muss mit einer 1000 DSL Leitung auskommen, die von 4 Personen genutzt wird.
Da muss nur mein Vater wieder i-nen Unsinn runterladen, mein Internet kapituliert und zack kann ich kein Diablo spielen.
Sowas möchte ich mir hier wirklich nicht antun.
In dieser Hinsicht bin ich wahrscheinlich eher die Ausnahme als die Regel, aber solche Systeme zerstören für mich einfach ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis.


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2011)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Ich meine woher will Ubisoft wissen wieviele Raubkopien ihrer Spiele es gibt ? Natürlich sagen sie das ihr DRM System ein Erfolg ist, jedoch ist es fakt das jedes ihrer Spiele online kostenlos erhältlich ist. Auch Assassins Creed 2.



Du hast den Thread doch mit deinen Behauptungen gestartet. Woher hast Du denn deine Auswertungen und Ergebnisse? So wie ich das sehe sind das deine ganz eigenen Theorien und mehr nicht.

Marketingblala hin oder her, dass *Du* fundiertere Informationen hast als ein Spiele-Publisher kaufe ich dir nicht ab.


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Merkwürdige Zahlen, das hab ich anders in Erinnerung!



Dann hast du in einem anderem Land gewohnt...



Zukane schrieb:


> Wie wollen die das denn feststellen? Das ist nur Geschwätz, sorry finde ich aber so.



EA, Ubisoft, Activision etc. besitzen allesamt ein Anti-Piraterie-Team. Diese wissen, wie das Geschäft mit den "Raubkopien" läuft. Beispiel Anno 1404:



> Wir sehen beispielsweise, wie viele Leute im Tor zur Welt bei Anno 1404 -- bei dem sich Spielstände, Screenshots, eigene Szenarien und Erfolge hochladen lassen -- aktiv sind. Dort sind ja auch die Kopierer mit dabei. Im Tor zur Welt laden zehnmal so viele Leute Inhalte hoch, wie es die Verkaufszahlen eigentlich zulassen. [...] An dem Tag, als der Crack kam, konnten wir beispielsweise sehen, wie die Aktivierungen explosionsartig nach oben gegangen sind. Unser Anti-Piracy-Team beobachtet, wann Cracks kommen, die sehen das sofort. Wenn der Crack da ist, wissen wir das vielleicht fünf Minuten später.



http://www.gamersglobal.de/interview/sorry-falls-der-ubi-launcher-in-anno-2070-sein-sollte?page=0,1


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. September 2011)

Stimmt ^^  Anno 1404 war das erste, was nich gleich am ersten Tag gecrackt wurde ;D

Aber die Russen habens am Ende doch geschafft. ( ich war immer fleissig am F5 drücken damals xD )


BTT:
Die Leute kaufen es trotzdem.

Denkt ihr wirklich die Leute von Ubisoft wissen nicht was sie tun und was das für Auswirkungen auf ihre Verkaufszahlen haben wird?


----------



## Arosk (3. September 2011)

DRM stört mich nicht... wer hat heute schon kein Internet mehr?


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> DRM stört mich nicht... wer hat heute schon kein Internet mehr?



Auch wenn es selten vorkommt war ich vor einiger Zeit mal ne Woche ohne und da fand ich es ganz angenehm dass ich meine Steam Spiele trotzdem zocken konnte 

Aber Heutzutage ist es halt schon die Ausnahme und damit eben für die Spielehersteller zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Saji (3. September 2011)

Kopierschutzmaßnahmen sind in der heutigen Zeit einfach notwendig. Immer schnelleres Internet und ganze Gruppierungen die sich dem Cracken und Hacken verschrieben haben nötigen die Publisher und Entwickler dazu. Die Frage ist, wie weit man es treiben kann und darf, bevor die Spieler selbst den Stecker ziehen.

Grundsätzlich ist ein Onlinezwang bei Offlinespielen eine für beide Seiten einfache Lösung. Online wird geprüft ob die eben gestartet Spielversion ordnungsgemäß registriert wurde. Die Überprüfung dauert nicht lange und benötigt kaum Ressourcen. Der Spieler kann nach Herzenslust spielen und der Publisher weiß, dass er wieder etwas verdient hat.
Nachteilig ist aber, wenn man ständig online sein muss weil das Spiel auch zwischendrin noch prüft ob denn die Version, die noch immer gespielt wird, nicht zwischenzeitlich zu einer Raubkopie wurde. Liebes Ubisoft, wir sind zwar Spieler, aber nicht Uri Geller. Für unwissende Außenstehende mag zwar unsere Arbeit an den PCs und Laptops dieser Welt wie Magie wirken, aber wir können nicht zaubern. Außerdem ist mir bis jetzt noch kein Fall bekannt, in dem eine ehrlich erworbene Verkaufsversion mitten im Spielen sich von selbst zu einer Raubkopie machte - und selbst wenn, dann läge der Fehler doch eher beim Entwickler, oder?
Problematisch ist es auch wenn man mal kein Internet zur Hand hat. Soll es ja geben, immerhin hat noch lange nicht jeder Notebooknutzer auch einen Surfstick. Auch kann ja mal das Internet nicht verfügbar sein. Weihnachten ist ja hier das Paradebeispiel. Erst ist es langsam, dann setzt es aus bis schlussendlich gar nichts mehr geht. Passiert das, darf ich nicht mehr spielen, weil ja mein gestern noch ehrlich gespieltes Spiel ja über Nacht zu einer Raubkopie geworden sein könnte, auch wenn sie am nächsten Tag, wenn das Internet wieder verfügbar ist, ganz normal läuft. Irgendwie verstehe ich die Logik nicht ganz dahinter. Entweder sind die Entwickler und Publisher besonders paranoid oder ich schlichtweg zu unwichtig als das mir das jemand vernünftig erklären würde.

Ein anderes leidiges Thema sind die Rootkits und Kopierschutzprogrammen wie SecuROM (beides im Folgenden nur "Rootkit" genannt). Kleine Programme die sich bei einer Spielinstallation wie Maulwürfe tief ins System graben. Meist sogar so tief, dass man den Computer zum Entfernen des Rootkits neu aufsetzen muss. Der Hersteller kann sich dann zwar sicher sein, dass das Spiel von ihm ist, wenn es gespielt da es ohne Rootkit nicht läuft, jedoch ärgert sich der Spieler das sein PC mit der Zeit immer langsamer wird. Da war ja die Onlinemethode fast noch angenehmer.

Ich weiß nicht wohin uns das Problem führen soll. Eine von mir ausgedachte Möglichkeit wäre, dass das Spiel bei einer aktiven Internetverbindung überprüft ob es denn ein Original ist. Steht keine Internetverbingung zur Verfügung, so meldet das Spiel kurz das es nicht überprüft werden konnte und bei der nächsten Möglichkeit das nachholen wird. Somit könnte man auch spielen wenn man gerade nicht online ist. Jedoch müssten die Entwickler und Publisher da den Spielern auch etwas Vertrauen entgegenbringen. Doch da kommt ja wieder die Paranoia ins Spiel...


----------



## Grushdak (3. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Merkwürdige Zahlen, das hab ich anders in Erinnerung!


Sign ... das finde ich ebenso merkwürdig.
Sicher gab es ein paar vereinzelte absolut überteuerte Spiele.
Doch abgesehen davon, war das Preisniveau allgemein deutlich geringer.
Erst vor paar Jahren war es noch meistens so ca 35 &#8364;uro.

Und an Spiele um die 40 DM kann ich mich auch erinnern.
Das passt doch auch bestens mit dem &#8364;uro.
Die Preise heutzutage sind nicht betragsmäßig halbiert worden - sondern sind 1:1 (DM:&#8364 und sogar ein bischen mehr.
Das ist fast überall so mit der Umrechnung - warum sollten da Games ne Ausnahme machen.

greetz


----------



## Sarjin (3. September 2011)

> Nein, im Prinzip hält er normalerweise schon einige Wochen. Das ist auch die Zeit, in der das meiste verkauft wird. Bei Anno 1404 haben wir den Kopierschutz beispielsweise nach etwa drei bis vier Monaten herausgenommen. Es geht wirklich darum, dass wir in der ersten Zeit nach Release etwas mehr Umsatz machen. Dafür, ist der Kopierschutz wichtig. An dem Tag, als der Crack kam, konnten wir beispielsweise sehen, wie die Aktivierungen explosionsartig nach oben gegangen sind. Unser Anti-Piracy-Team beobachtet, wann Cracks kommen, die sehen das sofort. Wenn der Crack da ist, wissen wir das vielleicht fünf Minuten später.





Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Stimmt ^^ Anno 1404 war das erste, was nich gleich am ersten Tag gecrackt wurde ;D
> 
> Aber die Russen habens am Ende doch geschafft. ( ich war immer fleissig am F5 drücken damals xD )





Tikume schrieb:


> Du hast den Thread doch mit deinen Behauptungen gestartet. Woher hast Du denn deine Auswertungen und Ergebnisse? So wie ich das sehe sind das deine ganz eigenen Theorien und mehr nicht.
> 
> Marketingblala hin oder her, dass *Du* fundiertere Informationen hast als ein Spiele-Publisher kaufe ich dir nicht ab.



Die Szene selbst ist ein Wettkampf. Dementsprechend dokumentiert sie auch die "Erfolge" der Scene-Groups.
Bitte hier meine Quelle (Ich könnte noch andere Release seiten raussuchen die wahrscheinlich ähnliches sagen):

Anno 1404 Venedig: 

Release : 25.02.2010
Scenerelease: *entfernt*

Assassins Creed:
Release: 28.03.2008
First (Nuked) Scene Release: *entfernt*
Proper Scene Release: *entfernt*




Saji schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wohin uns das Problem führen soll. Eine von mir ausgedachte Möglichkeit wäre, dass das Spiel bei einer aktiven Internetverbindung überprüft ob es denn ein Original ist. Steht keine Internetverbingung zur Verfügung, so meldet das Spiel kurz das es nicht überprüft werden konnte und bei der nächsten Möglichkeit das nachholen wird.




 Ein solches System ist genauso sinnlos wie jeder andere DRM Mist. Was viele anscheinend nicht versetehen wollen (nichts gegen dich ) ist das all derlei Systeme vom Crack ausgehebelt werden. Passiert dies nicht macht den Rest die Firewall!


____________

Kleine Herausforderung an Leute dies Interessiert: Sucht mir bitte mal ein release bei dem es bis zum endgültigen Scenerelease länger als 1 Monat gedauert hat ^^!


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2011)

Noch ein Link zum Thema:
http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/42134/avalanche-gruender-drm-bestraft-ehrliche-kunden


----------



## Zukane (3. September 2011)

Hab hier die "News" vom Valve Chef über DRM gefunden: http://www.gulli.com/news/17011-valve-chef-newell-kritisiert-hartnaeckige-drm-massnahmen-2011-09-01


----------



## Kamsi (3. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2011)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Anno 1404 Venedig:
> 
> Release : 25.02.2010
> Scenerelease: 25.02.2010 Link2



Das Zitat des Anno-Entwicklers bezieht sich auf Anno 1404, nicht auf die Erweiterung Venedig. Deinem Link zufolge erschien eine illegale Version von Anno 1404 zuerst am 7. Juli 2009, währenddessen aber Anno 1404 am 25. Juni veröffentlicht wurde. Ergo stimmt die Aussage des Herren.


----------



## Sarjin (3. September 2011)

Zum Glück sieht man das es durchaus Stimmen gibt in der Branche die die tatsachen erkannt haben !


Das brauchn ich als Signatur!  *sicheineerinnerunableg*


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2011)

Ich denke schon, dass gewisse Spiele auch davon profitieren sich durch den DRM-Verzicht als "Die Guten" abzuheben. Ein Beispiel wäre wohl Super Meatboy (Statement dazu gab es, finde ich aber grade nicht). Die Frage wäre halt was davon bleibt wenn jeder auf DRM verzichten würde.

Dazu würde mich auch mal eine Aussage von den Witcher Machern interessieren (leider habe ich nichts dergleichen bisher gesehen). Diese hatten ja zumindest über Gog auf den Kopierschutz verzichtet.

Ich persönlich habe mittlerweile eigentlich gar kein Interesse mehr Spiele raubzukopieren.
a) Kommt soviel raus dass ich nur einen Bruchteil spielen kann
b) Wer paar Monate wartet bekommt die Spiele zum Schnäppchenpreis


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> b) Wer paar Monate wartet bekommt die Spiele zum Schnäppchenpreis



Vor allem dank Steam


----------



## Zukane (3. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vor allem dank Steam



Au ja Steam 
Die hauen ja fast ejdes Wochenende Schnäppchen raus 

Zum Beispiel Serious Sam 3 Serious Edition für 35&#8364; + die Classic Spiele gratis


----------



## Kamsi (3. September 2011)

Das Problem ist folgendes

Damals in den 90er hat vieleicht ein spiel 70 bis 100 Deutsche Mark gekostet aber was damals War es noch eine 40x30 cm box oft mit GEDRUCKTEN HANDBUCH und GRATIS ZEUG die cds waren in HÜLLEN.

Da gabs noch einen Mehrwert und man hatte was fürs Regal.

Heute wird das was damals normal war für ab 70 Euro als Sonderedition verkauft.

Normal Version Spiele kosten 40 bis 60 Euro sind in hässlichen euroboxen und haben eine dvd mit handbuch auf dvd und mit glück noch einen Beilagezettel.
Meisten muss man sich noch den rest des spiels runterladen oder er wird einem später als DLC verkauft.

Bsp Dragon Age 1 wenn man das komplette spielerlebnis haben wollte musste man ca 120 euro zahlen - Hauptspiel und Addon ist normal war damals auch aber man musste 40 bis 50 euro noch für DLCs ausgeben.

Deshalb warten viele leute inzwischen das ein spiel als game of the year edition oder vollständig rauskommt.

dann fings an mit onlinezwang ubisoft - splinter cell conviction und assains creed 2 - die Leuten haben sich die spiele gekauft aber die server sind so oft gecrasht und ohne server konnte man nicht spielen.
Ubisoft sagte halt pech.

Oder heutzutage wird ein spiel zuerst für die konsole entwickelt weil es leichter dafür zu entwicklen ist und kommt dann 6 bis 9 monate später als angepasste pc version raus


----------



## Dagonzo (3. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Die Preise heutzutage sind nicht betragsmäßig halbiert worden - sondern sind 1:1 (DM:€) und sogar ein bischen mehr.
> Das ist fast überall so mit der Umrechnung - warum sollten da Games ne Ausnahme machen.
> 
> greetz


Also zu Commodore 64-Zeiten habe ich schon bis zu 100DM für ein Spiel gezahlt. Bei älteren Konsolen wie Atari VCS oder CBS Colecovision war das nicht anders. Der Durchschnittspreis lag eigentlich schon immer so um 90DM, also 45€ Heute. Ich sehe da in den Preisen keinen Unterschied zu damals. Die letzten 12 Monate allerdings zeigen eine Tendenz nach oben bei den Preisen.

Schlimm finde ich eher das Spieleanbieter wie Steam die gleichen oder zum Teil sogar höhere Preise nehmen, als bei der Retailversion im Laden. Da sind da die Preise teilweise wirklich 30-50% höher als wenn ich es woanders kaufen würde. Da frage ich mich mit welcher Berechtigung? Zudem kommt es hin und wieder vor das Steam ausglastet ist und man ein Timeout bekommt weil man sich nicht einloggen kann. 
Ich bin ehrlich und sage das ich mir hin und wieder ein Spiel kaufe und wenn es einen Onlinezwang hat, deaktiviere ich den mit einen entsprechenden Crack. Allein die Startzeit eines Spiels verkürzt sich dadurch teilweise erheblich. Und man ist unabhängig davon ob Steam & Co. jetzt gerade mal funktioniert oder nicht.


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Damals in den 90er hat vieleicht ein spiel 70 bis 100 Deutsche Mark gekostet aber was damals War es noch eine 40x30 cm box oft mit GEDRUCKTEN HANDBUCH und GRATIS ZEUG die cds waren in HÜLLEN.
> 
> Da gabs noch einen Mehrwert und man hatte was fürs Regal.



Ja das ist toll. Bis Du das erste mal umziehst 
Aber damals hat man sich auch nicht dauernd neue Spiele gekauft. Abgesehn vom finanziellen gab es da nicht jeden Monat was Gutes. Da hatte man auch gerne mal längere Durststrecken.

Ganz ehrlich: Auf diese Staubfänger kann ich persönlich verzichten. Und letztens wollte ich mal wieder Neverwinternights 2 spielen wo die Collectors Edition brav und sorgfältig im Regal stand und .. die DVD war nicht mehr lesbar ... Tja immerhin gab es das günstig auf Steam.


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Damals in den 90er hat vieleicht ein spiel 70 bis 100 Deutsche Mark gekostet aber was damals War es noch eine 40x30 cm box oft mit GEDRUCKTEN HANDBUCH und GRATIS ZEUG die cds waren in HÜLLEN.



Damals in den 90ern hat ein Spiel auch nicht bis zu 50 Millionen und mehr Entwicklungskosten eingenommen. Damals waren nicht Teams um die 200 Mann an EINEM Spiel beteiligt. Heutzutage ist das so, damit wir Konsumenten auch jährlich unsere 6 bis 8 Top-Titel bekommen.


----------



## Kamsi (3. September 2011)

Mit teureren Limited und Collector's Editions wollen Videospiele-Hersteller sich ein paar Euro dazuverdienen. Nahezu jedes größere Spiel erscheint heutzutage nicht nur als Standard-Version, sondern auch in einer Limited oder Collector's Edition. Doch nicht jede Sammlerauflage wird ihrem Namen gerecht, denn unter den hochwertigen Limited Editions finden sich auch einige abschreckende Beispiele.

http://www.videogameszone.de/Panorama-Thema-233992/Specials/Zu-teuer-zu-wenig-Inhalt-Diese-Limited-und-Collectors-Editions-sind-ihren-Preis-nicht-wert-842451/


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2011)

Ich bin da gespaltener meinung...

Einerseits ist es in Ordnung gegen Piraterie vorzugehen aber andererseits sind die meisten derzeitig benutzten System absolut nutzlos und machen eigentlich nur dem ehrlichen Kunden nen Haufen ärger...
Da läuft definitv etwas falsch...


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. September 2011)

Es kommt ganz auf das DRM-System drauf an.

Steam ist ja auch nichts anderes als ein DRM-System. Civ5 konnte ich nur installieren, wenn ich es meinem Steam-Account hinzufüge (Ich hab die Laden-Version). Aber über Steam meckert keiner.

Battle.Net ist auch ok. Man muss ja "nur" zum Einloggen online sein. Spielen konnte man SC2 anschließend auch offline.

Andere Systeme, wie das von Ubisoft, ist da schon bescheidener. Da kann man gar nix mehr machen, wenn die Verbindung mal weg ist.


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Steam ist ja auch nichts anderes als ein DRM-System. Civ5 konnte ich nur installieren, wenn ich es meinem Steam-Account hinzufüge (Ich hab die Laden-Version). Aber über Steam meckert keiner.



Zu Steam Release sah das anders aus. Auch heute gibt es noch Steam Hasser 

Letztendlich ist vieles auch einfach Gewöhnungssache. Heute muss man online sein, früher brauchte man das Handbuch oder irgendwelche Code-Räder.


Das letzte Mal dass ich bei einem Kopierschutz so richtig pissed war war bei GTA 4. Das war einfach nur eine Frechheit. Ein Glück dass ich nur 4 EUR für diesen Müll gezahlt habe.


----------



## skyline930 (3. September 2011)

DRM-Systeme betreffen nur ehrliche Kunden, ganz einfach. Und der Rest? Ja, der Rest wartet ein paar Stunden/Tage auf das Scenerelease und spielt ohne. 
Meiner Meinung ist ein "sicheres" DRM einfach unmöglich. Ich glaube das es nichtmal vernünftige theoretische Ansätze gibt, Server-Keys und Onlinezwang ist durch emulierte Server umgehbar, offline-DRMs easymode knackbar, und ansonsten bleibt nicht mehr viel Auswahl wie man so etwas realisieren will. Edit: Und wenn gar nichts mehr geht, dann gibt es komplett emulierte Gameserver. P-Server anyone?


----------



## Tikume (4. September 2011)

Wie oben schon in einem verlinkten Artikel stand, den Firmen geht es primär um die ersten Wochen nach Release. 
Und eine Serveremulation stampft kein Cracker in einem Tag aus dem Boden


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. September 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist vieles auch einfach Gewöhnungssache. Heute muss man online sein, früher brauchte man das Handbuch oder irgendwelche Code-Räder.



Oh ja, Code-Räder (Monkey Island oder Indiana Jones - Fate of Atlantis) oder Handbuchabfragen. Das waren noch Kopierschutzmaßnahmen. Teilweise wurden da mal schnell ein paar Hundert Seiten durch den Kopierer gejagt (gerne bei Flugsimulationen).


----------



## Sarjin (4. September 2011)

"Ein absoluter Kopierschutz ist im Allgemeinen nicht möglich, da der Datenträger für ein Lese- oder Abspielgerät lesbar sein muss. Dabei ist nicht zu verhindern, dass die vom Abspielgerät gelesenen Daten auf einem anderen Datenträger abgespeichert werden."

Quelle


----------



## Zukane (4. September 2011)

Ja das ist wahr einen Server zu emulieren wie U-Play / Ubisoft das hat wurde aber auch schon nach einer Woche gemacht ;D
der funktioniert (würde ich mal sagen) für alle U-Play Games (wobei Prince of Persia davon das sinnloseste war).

Monate/Jahrelange Arbeit für eienn mehr oder weniger sinnlosen Kopierschutz in einer Woche vernichtet xD


----------



## Tikume (4. September 2011)

Erm nein ... das hatten wir bereits auf Seite 1 ...


> Christopher Schmitz: Nein, im Prinzip hält er normalerweise schon einige Wochen. Das ist auch die Zeit, in der das meiste verkauft wird


----------



## Legendary (4. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Merkwürdige Zahlen, das hab ich anders in Erinnerung!



Also ich hab das ebenfalls anders in Erinnerung.  100 DM waren keine Seltenheit damals (ca. 1995), Warcraft 1 hat auch um die 110 DM gekostet...für 40 DM gabs damals auch nur Budget Spiele oder ältere Sachen.


Und DRM...naja...man sieht ja wie schnell das Zeug geknackt wird, vor Jahren hatten die Leute alle Angst, dass man nicht mehr illegal Spiele spielen kann mit Cracks etc...wenn man sich umsieht, der Markt ist nicht kleiner geworden, diese ganzen Abmahnwellen gegen Raubkopierer schreckt nur eine Hand voll Leute ab, der Rest macht sowieso munter weiter.


----------



## skyline930 (4. September 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> [...] diese ganzen Abmahnwellen gegen Raubkopierer schreckt nur eine Hand voll Leute ab, der Rest macht sowieso munter weiter.



Naja, die Abmahnungen zielen auch eher auf die Uploader und nicht die Downloader ab. Und von größeren und kompetenten Releasegruppen gibt es alles andere als viele.


----------



## Kamsi (4. September 2011)

http://www.buffed.de/Deus-Ex-3-Human-Revolution-PC-81400/News/Deus-Ex-3-The-Missing-Link-DLC-fuer-Oktober-2011-angekuendigt-842737/

Bestes Bsp wieder zum thema zerpflückung von spielen und späterer verkauf als dlc

in deus ex 3 steigt man in eine kapsel Video startet dann Ladescreen und anderes Video startet wo man aus der kapsel austeigt.

per funk wird gefragt wo man 3 tage war und jetzt wo der dlc angekündigt wurde wird es wohl so laufen

kapsel - video - dlc - video - hauptspiel weiter



mal schauen wieviel hauptspiel wir noch extra kaufen müssen damit wir deus ex 3 komplett erleben können


----------



## Tikume (4. September 2011)

Ich habe Deus Ex nicht, aber die Tests bescheinigen dem Spiel ja einen vernünftigen Umfang.
Insofern verstehe ich hier nicht die Kritik. Ich würde es verstehen, wenn der Umfang des eigentlichen Spiels mau wäre oder direkt Handlungsrelevante Sachen fehlen.

Wenn Du ein Mass Effect kaufst das (abgesehn von den DLCs) in 3 Spiele geteilt ist, bekommst Du die komplette Story auch erst durch alle 3 Spiele.


----------



## Sarjin (4. September 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und DRM...naja...man sieht ja wie schnell das Zeug geknackt wird, vor Jahren hatten die Leute alle Angst, dass man nicht mehr illegal Spiele spielen kann mit Cracks etc...wenn man sich umsieht, der Markt ist nicht kleiner geworden, diese ganzen Abmahnwellen gegen Raubkopierer schreckt nur eine Hand voll Leute ab, der Rest macht sowieso munter weiter.






skyline930 schrieb:


> Naja, die Abmahnungen zielen auch eher auf die Uploader und nicht die Downloader ab. Und von größeren und kompetenten Releasegruppen gibt es alles andere als viele.


^this

Solange man als leecher nicht p2p benutzt ist in Deutschland die Gefahr erwischt zu werden gering. Das liegt vor allem auch daran das die Vorratsdatenspeicherung gekippt wurde. Die Provider speichern Verbindungdaten nur für eine kurze Zeit. T-Online beispielsweise nur für 7 Tage! Ich möcht mal eine Bürokratie sehen die so schnell handelt !

Es mag zwar in der gameszene nur an die 20 größere Crackergruppen geben, jedoch sind diese über die ganze Welt verteilt. Würde man sie ausheben, würden schnell neue entstehen. Die scene ist riesig.


Falls es wen interessiert als Einführung eine 8min Doku:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-7sQq5K1I3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (4. September 2011)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Ein solches System ist genauso sinnlos wie jeder andere DRM Mist. Was viele anscheinend nicht versetehen wollen (nichts gegen dich ) ist das all derlei Systeme vom Crack ausgehebelt werden. Passiert dies nicht macht den Rest die Firewall!



Mir ist bewusst, dass sich die DRM aushebeln lassen. Ich habe auch nicht versucht mir einen unknackbaren Kopierschutz auszudenken (wo du das heraus gelesen haben möchtest entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis), sondern wollte eine Brücke schlagen zwischen dem Entwickler-Publisher-Gespann und dem Kunden, der das Spiel im Laden erworben hat und am Ende durch einen übertriebenen Kopierschutz gegängelt wird. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir meinen, sagen wir mal etwas satirischen, Post etwas näher bringen. 

Aber mal was zum Thema Kopierschutz. Gestern war ich auf einer kleinen LAN-Party. Da uns der Sinn nach einem lockeren Rennspiel stand sollte FlatOut2 herhalten. Der Herr des Hauses stürzte sich darauf und installierte es, was damit endete, dass das liebe StarForce den Rechner (Win7 Ultimate 64bit) fast geschrottet hat. Jedes Spiel auf der Partition, auf der auch FlatOut2 landen sollte, war beinahe restlos gelöscht. Natürlich war danach auch von FlatOut2 und dem StarForce Kopierschutz weit und breit nichts mehr zu sehen.


----------



## skyline930 (4. September 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Aber mal was zum Thema Kopierschutz. Gestern war ich auf einer kleinen LAN-Party. Da uns der Sinn nach einem lockeren Rennspiel stand sollte FlatOut2 herhalten. Der Herr des Hauses stürzte sich darauf und installierte es, was damit endete, dass das liebe StarForce den Rechner (Win7 Ultimate 64bit) fast geschrottet hat. Jedes Spiel auf der Partition, auf der auch FlatOut2 landen sollte, war beinahe restlos gelöscht. Natürlich war danach auch von FlatOut2 und dem StarForce Kopierschutz weit und breit nichts mehr zu sehen.



Guck dir mal SecuROM an. Genau der selbe Mist. Vergräbt sich so tief im System das du mit der Deinstalltion der SecuROM-Treiber die Hälfte deiner Systemdateien mit deinstallierst. Dazu das der Mist buggy wie nochwas ist, sag ich lieber mal nicht. Da ist ein 0.2 nm Kratzer auf der CD zu viel, und das wars, wenn man Pech hat kann man nicht mehr spielen. Das nenne ich mal konsequenten Kopierschutz!


----------



## Kamsi (5. September 2011)

> _„Wenn ein DRM-System ständig verteidigt werden muss, dann läuft etwas falsch. Als Entwickler gewinnt man die Fans niemals wenn man ständig wiederholt wie viel es kostet ein Spiel zu entwickeln und wie viel Geld man verliert.“
> 
> __„Es wäre schwierig für mich meinem Team zu erklären, warum wir es einbauen müssen. Unser ganzes Studio ist der Meinung, dass DRM eine Gefahr für die unterhaltsame Erfahrung ist, die unsere Spieler haben sollen.“_


_

http://www.gamona.de/games/avalanche-studios,strenges-drm-keine-loesung-gegen-raubkopien:news,1982590.html
_


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. September 2011)

Es war doch auch glaube ich SecuRom oder Starforce, welches eine Kontextoption im normalen Explorer erstellen wollte, dies aber verbuggt war und dadurch der Explorer bei jedem Rechtsklick abgestürzt ist...


----------



## Zukane (6. September 2011)

Achja Dead Island ist schon geknackt obwohl es das nur per Steam mit vorrausladen gibt xD


----------



## Davatar (7. September 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das letzte Mal dass ich bei einem Kopierschutz so richtig pissed war war bei GTA 4. Das war einfach nur eine Frechheit. Ein Glück dass ich nur 4 EUR für diesen Müll gezahlt habe.


Für GTA 4 hab ich 2 Jahre gebraucht, bis ichs endlich zum Laufen bekommen hab, da kam ich mir dann echt verarscht vor (davon abgesehn, dass das Spiel im Vergleich zu den beiden Vorgängern auch nicht wirklich brilliert, aber das ist dann ein anderes Thema).

Ich sehe auch nicht so ganz ein, warum die Spieleindustrie diesen Weg gewählt hat. Wenn ich mal 15 Jahre zurückdenke gab es noch Musik-Kassetten, VHS und später CDs als Neuerscheinung. Da hat man sich dann mal was von nem Freund geborgt und wenns einigermassen gut war, halt einfach kopiert. Wenn die Musik/der Film wirklich gut waren, hat man sich das dann eben gekauft. Soweit ich mich erinnere hat damals auch kein Konzern übers Sharing geflucht. Ok, heute ists ein Bisschen einfacher, weil man alles aus dem Internet ziehn kann, aber bei mir ist das heute noch genau gleich wie damals: Was gut ist, wird gekauft, der Rest hats nicht verdient, dass dafür Geld ausgegeben wird.

Und bei dem Schund, der heute auf dem Markt ist denk ich mir oft, dass die Entwicklerfirmen sich lieber einfach mal die Hälfte der Entwicklungskosten sparen würden, wenn sie einfach Spiele mit gutem Konzept entwickeln würden, statt bei jedem neuen Spiel und jeder Fortsetzung auf ne neue Engine zu setzen. Da würden sie lieber bestehende Engine nutzen, massig Entwicklungskosten sparen, den Leuten das geben was sie wollen (gute Spiele) und die Games auch zu nem vernünftigen Preis auf den Markt bringen. Aber das wird noch lange dauern, bis die das einsehen...wenn überhaupt...


----------



## Felix^^ (7. September 2011)

Kopierschutz ist so unnötig wie sonst was. Bis jetzt ist jedes Spiel noch am Release Tag plus Crack im Netz gewesen. Der beste Kopierschutz ist ein guter Multiplayer (wenn man mal von AlterIWnet usw. absieht).


----------



## Neneko89 (7. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Merkwürdige Zahlen, das hab ich anders in Erinnerung!
> 
> Aber ich möcht auch nicht auf den Zahlen rumreiten, lass es ein paar Euro mehr oder weniger sein - es ging mir darum, dass einfach zu wenig entgegengekommen wird.
> Es geht nur noch um Geschäftemacherei - was man *bis zu einem gewissen Grad* auch niemandem verübeln kann - aber generell geht doch die Tendenz zur Abzocke hin. Siehe auch Kino und Filme, nicht umsonst ist alles ausnahmslos teurer geworden die letzten Jahrzehnte.
> ...



Bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass ich für Zelda: Ocarina of Time damals noch 120 Mark bezahlt habe... 


Mir fehlt auch der gute alte LAN Modus  Hab hier nur UMTS Internet, weswegen ich nur mit max 2 Leuten spielen könnt. :/


----------



## win3ermute (7. September 2011)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass ich für Zelda: Ocarina of Time damals noch 120 Mark bezahlt habe...



Das ist durchaus möglich. Hier mal ein Scan von ca. Anfang der '90er (noch mit 4-stelligen Postleitzahlen) von einem Großversandhändler, der über 30 % Nachlass auf die empfohlenen Verkaufspreise gewährte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scan ist aus einem alten "Joker-Sonderheft" zum Thema Adventures; leider ohne Jahresangabe. Man beachte den "erbarmungslosen Preis" für eine 212MB-Festplatte: 999,- DM! Wer sich da heute über Hardware-Preise beschwert, dem kann ich noch so einiges von früher um die Ohren hauen, weil ich spaßeshalber auch da einige Rechnungen noch aufgehoben habe.

In den Softwareladen zahlte man ca. 1995 für die meisten neueren PC-Spiele zwischen 85 - 100,- DM:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechnungen habe ich damals immer in die Packung gelegt - da habe ich noch einiges .

100,- DM waren übrigens zu dieser Zeit um einiges mehr wert als heute 50,- Euro.

Der Kopierschutz bestand damals bei PCs entweder aus gar nix oder Handbuchabfragen und Code-Rädern - und nervten damals schon die ehrlichen Kunden; nicht die Kopierer.


----------



## Davatar (7. September 2011)

Yay 63 DM für Paperboy o_O oder ist das die Artikelgruppe?


----------



## Kamsi (7. September 2011)

diskettenlaufwerke für 150 euro ^^

ein 368 für 2700 euro - das waren damals noch preise ^^

wenn ich bedenk das ich damals für meinen ersten pc pentium 133mhz, 16 mb sd ram, 2 mb grafikarte, 2gb festplatte noch 2000 euro zahlte ^^


----------



## win3ermute (7. September 2011)

Off-Topic: Als ich vom Amiga auf meinen wunderbaren 386DX40 mit gnadenlosen 4 MB RAM und "erbarmungsloser" 250MB-Festplatte umgestiegen bin, durfte ich mir anhören: "250 MB?! Was willste damit? Die bekommst Du doch im Leben nicht mal annähernd voll!" Und das ganze Ding hat mit Mono-Soundkarte 2.100,- DM gekostet. CD-ROM gab's noch nicht ^^.

On-Topic: Zu der Zeit wurde damals der kommerzielle Verleih von Software untersagt. Ein findiger Unternehmer ersann einen Trick: Nirgends im Gesetz konnte einem eingetragenen Club untersagt werden, seinen Bestand an die Mitglieder herauszugeben. So bezahlte man 30,- DM im Monat und durfte dafür pro Tag zwei Spiele aus dem Bestand entleihen. Da Kopierschutz auf PC-Spielen eher die Seltenheit waren, kann man sich die Anzahl an Privatkopien vorstellen - und dennoch haben wir tolle Spiele natürlich gekauft; der "Verleih" war die beste Werbung, zumal die Spiele nicht selten tolle Verpackungen und Anleitungen hatten.

Ein paar meiner langjährigsten Freunde habe ich durch diesen "Club" kennengelernt und man hat innerhalb dieses "Clubs" jede Menge miteinander unternommen (kaum ein Wochenende ohne Party). Solche sozialen Aspekte gibt es heute wohl leider immer weniger.


----------



## Kamsi (7. September 2011)

wintermute ich kenn das noch bei videotheken ^^

freitag ausgeliehen und montag zurückgebracht - meine hatte sonntags damals noch zu also nur 6 euro bezahlt am wochende durchgezockt und viel geldgespart

aber heute geht das ja nicht mehr weil jedes spiel irgendwie aktiviert werden muss online


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ein 368 für 2700 euro - das waren damals noch preise ^^



Euro früher bekommen als der Rest oder Rechner erst sehr spät gekauft?


----------



## Kamsi (7. September 2011)

meinte dm ^^

schon zu sehr an den euro gewöhnt genauso wie ich alte und neue rechtschreibung und neue rechtschreibung update 1 miteinander vermische 

rechne teils immer noch manche in dm um bin halt alt das ich beides aktiv mitbekam ^^


----------

